# Cheat sheet for mylink voice commands.



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

Folks,

I'm still learning the voice commands. Found a good page at the Chevy site from another post on the forums. Decided to put together a two page cheat sheet you could print and keep in the car.

http://www.thebook.com/chevy/mylink_commands.pdf

Hope it helps!


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks, that will come in handy for me and many more.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a 2013 Camaro with MyLink and do not think it has voice commands, is this just for the Cruze?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BlueTopaz, 

You should have voice commands with your Camaro as well. On page 66 of your Infotainment manual it states how to set up your voice recognition. Voice recognition can be used when the radio is on or when Retained Accessory Power (RAP) is active. See “Retained Accessory Power (RAP)” in the owner manual. The system maintains a minimum volume level. Please let me know if you have any further questions. I can certainly assist you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

No where in my car do I have a listing for voice commands. I take it I am missing this infotainment manual? If so it was not included with the car when I purchased it.

Erica, are you able to send me an infotainment manual for my car, 14 Cruze Diesel? I know I could get it online, but would like a hard copy to place in the glovebox with the other manuals.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not in mine either, this was a good find. Will try them out later to see if it works. I didn't know you can verbally thumbs up, wonder if this works with iTunes radio as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MilTownSHO, 

I can call your dealership and inquire for you. I know there are some available at Service Manuals, Owner Manuals, Wiring Diagrams, Service Bulletins - Helm Incorporated as well. We are unable to provide you with a manual. If you would like for me to call your dealership, send me a private message with your name, VIN, and dealership name. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you who are missing the infotainment manual, it should be available at Chevy Vehicle Manuals and Videos | Owners Manuals | Chevrolet. Pick your model year and model.


----------



## Batesy (May 18, 2013)

Just wondering if these work the Australian Cruze SRi? I've tried a few times and each time nothing appears to happen..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Commands work but my radio failed to make the apps work as usual. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Well what do ya know, I found the info book in the glove box and all voice commands work great. Now it is even more fun to go out and drive.


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have not seen the info for the voice commands yet. Maybe I'll check the glove box!!


----------

